# Student Visa questions +++



## MrP (May 12, 2012)

Hi,

I'm orignally from England, now living in north Thailand and hope to move to South Africa for 3-4 years some time next year to study at university. I understand I can get a 2yr student visa (extended after 2yrs for another 2yrs?) and with that I can work up to 20hrs per week, is that correct? I also read that my wife and 2yr old daughter should be able to get a dependent visa so they can accompany me while I am studying, also correct? Would my daughter be able to go to school there with this type of visa? Would my wife be able to work or not?

I'm trying to choose between Cape Town and Port Elizabeth, never been to either but from what I've read they are both very nice and fairly safe, anyone been to both and can give their opinion please? Obviously CT is bigger than PE but any other reasons why one would be a better choice than the other?

Thanks for reading and for any advice or comments you are able to provide.

MrP


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

MrP said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm orignally from England, now living in north Thailand and hope to move to South Africa for 3-4 years some time next year to study at university. I understand I can get a 2yr student visa (extended after 2yrs for another 2yrs?) and with that I can work up to 20hrs per week, is that correct? I also read that my wife and 2yr old daughter should be able to get a dependent visa so they can accompany me while I am studying, also correct? Would my daughter be able to go to school there with this type of visa? Would my wife be able to work or not?
> 
> ...


 Have you been accepted as a student yet?
Universities seem to be oversubscribed, make sure you have permission to study before you make any other plans.

The following is a quote :

May I do part-time work to pay for my studies in South Africa?
No. A foreigner may only be granted a study permit once he/she provides 
proof of adequate financial means to pay his/her tuition fees as well as to 
maintain him-/herself during his/her http://www.southafricanembassy.fi/material/Permits.pdfstudies in South Africa.


----------

